# Game 21: Spurs at Los Angeles Lakers - Sunday, December 10, 2006; 8:30 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (15 - 5) at Los Angeles Lakers (13 - 6)*








at









*Location:* Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
*Date:* Sunday - December 10, 2006
*Time:* 8:30 PM CST / 9:30 PM EST / 7:30 PM MST / 6:30 PM PST / 2:30 AM GMT
*TV:* My35
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Fabricio Oberto *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Francisco Elson
Robert Horry
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
No injuries reported.

*Lakers Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Kwame Brown *|* PF - Lamar Odom *|* SF - Luke Walton *|* SG - Kobe Bryant *|* PG - Smush Parker

*Bench*
Andrew Bynum
Maurice Evans
Jordan Farmar
Vladimir Radmanovic
Ronny Turiaf
Sasha Vujacic
Shammond Williams

*Injuries*
Kobe Bryant - SG - Ankle - Probable for Dec. 10 vs. San Antonio
Brian Cook - PF - Respiratory - Questionable for Dec. 10 vs. San Antonio
Aaron McKie - SG - Back - I-L. Out until at least early December
Chris Mihm - C - Ankle - I-L. Out for the season​


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think regardless of whether or not kobe is ready to go tonight, the spurs should handle the lakers


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol don't underestimate your opponents

A worse Laker squad last year beat the Spurs on the road.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol don't underestimate your opponents
> 
> A worse Laker squad last year beat the Spurs on the road.


Meh, it's not really underestimating the Lakers. The Spurs SHOULD handle the Lakers, but of course anything can happen. Even the Bobcats have beaten the Spurs this year. The Lakers are a good Western Conference team, but not quite on the Spurs level yet. There's a reason they play the games though.

The Lakers have had the 27th easiest schedule coming into today with most of them home games. Kobe is expected to play tonight but who knows what Phil Jackson will decide. The past three games the Spurs have been kicking *** and taking names. The ball movement has been amazing and they haven't been losing any of their leads. I expect the amazing play to die down today but I still think they pull it out.

LineOFire's Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 93
Los Angeles Lakers - 87


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys. It should be a fun game to watch. I just hope the Lakers come out strong because if they come out nonchalant against a great team like the Spurs, then that could spell doom for us right from the get-go.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Good luck tonight guys. It should be a fun game to watch. I just hope the Lakers come out strong because if they come out nonchalant against a great team like the Spurs, then that could spell doom for us right from the get-go.


Same to you. Spurs-Lakers have great history.:biggrin:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Yup, good luck. It's defintely gonna be a good game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is the box score right? bowen with 14 of the 20 points?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah...Bowen is killing us right now...14 points on 5/7 shooting, three of them are 3's. I definitely didn't expect this...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man the Spurs backs are going to be damn sore tomorrow morning after the Lakers went over their backs all night...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Man the Spurs backs are going to be damn sore tomorrow morning after the Lakers went over their backs all night...



Probably would have hurt if they jumped for a rebound every now and then to. :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Zero Hero, who is your team? Anywhere the Lakers play, you post something negative.... what team, tell me please.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Good game, Spurs. such an exciting match!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fun game tonight guys...I loved the atmosphere! Better luck next time.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this game just proves that everytime the cowboys and spurs play on the same day, they both lose...there might be only one exception to this rule


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hi im new said:


> this game just proves that everytime the cowboys and spurs play on the same day, they both lose...there might be only one exception to this rule


:lol:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Steez said:


> Zero Hero, who is your team? Anywhere the Lakers play, you post something negative.... what team, tell me please.


Kings :biggrin: I'm sure that answers your question...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great action tonight. Too bad we came up on the losing end. The Spurs didn't blow their opponent out this time so I actually have stuff to talk about.:biggrin: The three keys to tonight's loss:

1. Turnovers. Wow. That one stretch during the third quarter where the Spurs just threw a way about ten possessions in a row. That was disgusting. Worst stretch of basketball I have seen this season. I wanted to turn the TV off. 

2. Rebounds. Specifically, stopping the offensive rebounds. I know the Lakers have some big guys in Kwame Brown and crew, but come on, they're not all Dwight Howards. Along with the turnovers, the Spurs probably gave the Lakers about 20-30 free points.

3. Three-point plays. There's no way in hell the Spurs didn't set the record for most allowed three-point plays in the game. Am I going to have to dig through the play-by-play, go down to Pop, and tell him to chew out the idiots who keep fouling so much?

Another minor gripe, which really goes without saying is, please Spurs make your free throws. Too many misses down the stretch kept us out of it. Other than that though the Spurs played fairly well. Over 50% from the field and even better from beyond the arc!

Time to bounce back and take it to the Clippers tomorrow.


----------

